# Deso/ Gray Detour at turn off to Sand Wash



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I just came across this.

Boaters who will be floating Desolation Canyon in the next couple of months should be aware that the main access to Sand Wash from the north has been temporarily re-routed because of road construction. 

The usual route leaves U.S. Hwy 40 about 1 mile west of the town of Myton. This road is closed near that turnoff. A bridge about a mile from the turnoff has been torn down to allow crews to widen the road. The construction is expected to take at least two months. 

Road crews have designated a detour that begins about 1 mile east of the normal turnoff. The route begins just west of the Ute Petroleum convenience store. It is well marked and adds about six miles to the trip. The detour rejoins the main road to Sand Wash just south of the old bridge near a Flying J fueling facility. BLM rangers recently erected a sign indicating the direction to Sand Wash. Road signs sometimes have a brief lifespan, so boaters should turn left, toward Pariette Road, at the T-junction where the detour route rejoins the main road. 

If you need more information, contact the BLM Price Field Office Recreation desk at (435) 636-0975.


----------



## Wavewrangler (Jun 12, 2013)

Wavewrangler said:


> We just had a horrible experience with Gil at green river shuttles. DO NOT USE THEM FOR ANY REASON! Our cars were not at the take out and when we called him he said he was 45 minutes out of green river and didn't realize we were going to be there. An hour and a half he shows up at swayzes with 4 rigs that are not ours with 4 obviously tweaked out drivers. He can't figure out who we even are he is so messed up. He starts pacing the ramp and blinking his googly eyes. And reaches into his pocket and asks if this was our key. It was!! He said I've been carrying this around for days wondering who's it was. That's when my blood began to boil our cars were still at sand wash. While he was was trying to figure out what to do he said to my wife and a couple other women on our trip to "get out of my hair you F-ers" and if you back me in a corner I'm going to tell you all to F off. Not a lot we could do. He loaded all our stuff in someone else's rigs and drove us to green river to wait at Rays while figured out what to do. He decided hours later to strand us at the motel 6 while he and his meth buddies ran the shuttle. He wouldn't drive us to sand wash to get our own cars because he wouldn't have to give us a refund because he technically ran the shuttle. At 2 in the morning when he finally got back he said we couldn't wait until we slept to unload all our stuff from someone else's trailer. If you know anyone who ran Deso June 7-13ish and owned a white excursion with Mississippi plates or white Tundra or a white 4runner tell them GIL at Green river shuttles used them to drive another groups stuff piled to the brim! DON'T GET GIL'D in GREEN RIVER with your Deso shuttle.


----------

